
Colorado’s internet of roads is a go. Soon cars will “talk” to signs - sigacts
https://coloradosun.com/2018/12/26/colorado-internet-roads-x-technology/
======
Fjolsvith
Coming soon in Colorado: Traffic speeding tickets issued using timing
calculated from highway sign radio signals.

